# Whats the smallest water monitor?



## phoenixcookieball (Nov 17, 2010)

hi all,

would just like to ask what the smallest type of water monitor is?
as ive seen that they can get very very big which i would really love 
but whats a mid sized one thats not going to need a room as an enclosure lol

cheers


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

hatchling


----------



## phoenixcookieball (Nov 17, 2010)

i couldnt see that one coming.
isnt there different types of water monitor?


----------



## Jennie_Dragon (Apr 16, 2007)

Have a look at Merten's Water Monitors (Varanus Mertensi). 

Good luck finding some though!


----------



## aaron lynch (Feb 13, 2009)

Jennie_Dragon said:


> Have a look at Merten's Water Monitors (Varanus Mertensi).
> 
> Good luck finding some though!


yep fantastic lizards but you will really have to get lucky and probably go to europe to get them. speak to monitormad he has a few of these and might be able to help you locate one.

alternatively you might like some of the indicus complex, mangroves or blue tails etc or maby even quince monitors.


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Varanus mitchelli is the smallest "Water" montior, but good luck finding one in captivity.

There are plenty of other small monitors that spend a lot of time in the water too though such as V. timorensis & V. auffenbergi.

Other small Water Monitors include V. mertensi & V. togianus


----------



## phoenixcookieball (Nov 17, 2010)

screw it might just go for an asian water monitor,
remind me of komodo dragons and id have one of them if i could lol
cheers for all the replies peepz


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I may be mistaken, but I think the Japanese Koi co in Henlow had Merten's Water monitors in their store, but they are not listed on their website. They do have some great stock in generally, including Kimberley Rock monitors and Green Tree Monitors.


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

The smallest Asian water monitor is Varanus s. nuchalis... They average around 3 and a half feet long...


----------



## lizardqueen (Jun 13, 2010)

I have an Asian he is lovely, eats like a horse, he is only a baby, and very lively too x


----------



## Jouletrix (Sep 22, 2021)

NightGecko said:


> Varanus mitchelli is the smallest "Water" montior, but good luck finding one in captivity.
> 
> There are plenty of other small monitors that spend a lot of time in the water too though such as V. timorensis & V. auffenbergi.
> 
> Other small Water Monitors include V. mertensi & V. togianus


Thank you for the information! On these species, may I ask the size or max size of the V.togianus never heard of them before!


----------



## Jouletrix (Sep 22, 2021)

Gregg M said:


> The smallest Asian water monitor is Varanus s. nuchalis... They average around 3 and a half feet long...


Are you sure? Someone told me 5' -6'


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

This thread is 10 years old...


----------

